# Not so common Warner bottle



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Bought this a while back. It came out of a pharmacy in Princeville Illinois. Original labels, embossing, original contents and cork. This is a Warner bottle i had never seen before. Its BIM. It's one of the ones i consider a favorite. I had to have it since it has Philadelphia embossed on the back. Dont think i'll ever attempt to get the contents out, dont want to ruin the label.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool beans, man! 

 I never heard of that one either, so I went lookin a little. I figured it had to be an exotic sumbeach, maybe a Tongan big lunch antidote... Turns out, it is good for a variety of ills, but apparently not Cholera.

 Here's a broader list of Warner's products, I knew little about:
 "PRACTICAL MEDICINE 



 Wm. R. WARNER & CO/S 
 Hledical Supplies 

 for Physicians ^ Hospitals 

 We make a specialty of furnishing hospitals and dispensaries with 
 medicinal supplies. We make everything in the pharmaceutical line,, 
 but the preparations listed below appeal to us as especially valuable to 
 hospitals. 

 Warner's Soluble, Reliable, and Permanent Pills. 

 HYPODERMIC TABLETS (quickly soluble), 115 different formulas. 

 THE WM. R. WARNER & CO. HYPODERMIC SYRINGE is aseptic and cannot get 
 out of order. 

 GRANULAR EFFERVESCENT SALTS. The most complete line of salts offered 
 to the profession. Perfection of granulation. Purity of medica- 
 ment. Efficacy of preparation. 

 FLUID EXTRACTS, SYRUPS, WINES, ELIXIRS, COMPRESSED TABLCTS, TABLCT TRIT- 
 URATE, Etc., Etc. 

 ANTISEPTIC SOLUTION (Warner), $3.00 per gallon. An effective and safe 
 antiseptic, used internally in diphtheria and scarlet fever, and ex- 
 ternally as a spray for nasal catarrh and as a mouth wash. Also 
 useful as an injection in leucorrhea and gonorrhea. 

 SEILER'S ANTISEPTIC PASTILLES also make an excellent antiseptic solution 
 used similarly to the above. 

 Eff. Sodium Phosphate, Eff. Kissingen, **Iyithia Tablets, 3 and 5 
 grains,'* Vichy, Tono Sumbul Cordial, Ingluvin, Tono Nervine 
 Tablets, Bromo Soda. 



 PH. Catcara Cathartic 

 PH. Peristaltic 

 Pil. Chalybeate 

 Pii. Chalybeate CoMp. 

 Pil. Arthrotia 

 Pil. Digestiva 

 Pil. Aitlteptic Coup. 
 I .60 per 100 
 .40 
 .40 
 .55 â€¢â€¢ â€¢â€¢ 
 fin â€¢Â« â€¢â€¢ 
 II II 
 II II 
 .55 
 II II 
 II II 
 For Constipation. 
 II II 
 Excellent Iron Tonic 
 II II II 
 For Rheumafisni. 
 '* Indigestion. 



 Write for our latest price-list. Sent on application. 

 W. R. WARNER & CO., Philadelphia, New York, Chicago. 
 LARGEST PILL FACTORY IN THE WORLD. "   This is ad copy from a 1900 edition of "Practical Medecine" found here, about 1-1/4 inches from the bottom.


----------

